# Nipple and elbow



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Trolled from nipple to elbow today caught one wahoo about thirty pounds and 20 small mahi seen three big mahi but they would not bite over all good day but was rough as hell


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rough? Nooooo......it was the pretty 1-2s just as forecasted by never-wrong NOAA. 

Obviously I'm kidding, it was a choppy mess for sure. Thanks for the report. I'll post my awesome and yet terrible report later.


----------

